# Last Pick Dec.31 of 2020 In Mobile Al shocked  Me “Raleigh Chopper “ GIRLIE All Original



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Jan 1, 2021)

Look for Front Red Line or Black Wall tire just order the Rear Redliine off EBay if u know where one at I’ll buy it


----------



## rfeagleye (Jan 1, 2021)

That's a nice find, you'll do well with it.


----------



## marcusthemoose (Jan 1, 2021)

That’s a cool bike, what are your plans with it?


----------



## Vintage Rat Rods USA (Jan 2, 2021)

marcusthemoose said:


> That’s a cool bike, what are your plans with it?



I’m going to put the Redliine tires on her an Leaving it asis in the Rat Rod Collection


----------



## marcusthemoose (Jan 2, 2021)

Vintage Rat Rods USA said:


> I’m going to put the Redliine tires on her an Leaving it asis in the Rat Rod Collection



Nice. I’m in the U.K. if you need help with any parts. Unfortunately raleigh stopped making the front tyres about 18 months ago so they are getting quite sought after. Is the one on there not salvageable?


----------



## AndyA (Jan 3, 2021)

Whoa! This is an example of a solution looking for a problem. Did anyone, either male or female, ever have a problem with the normal configuration with the twin top bars a few inches higher than the down tube? That frame must have quite a bit of flex. And the welds at both ends of the down tube (?) don't look too great. But it is a cool-looking bike.


----------



## ddmrk (Feb 3, 2021)

Any interest in selling the girl chopper ?


----------



## ddmrk (Feb 17, 2021)

If you are need of parts let me know


----------



## Rafsy (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi is that a herringbone slick I see on your top shelf


----------



## ddmrk (Feb 22, 2021)

Yes sir


----------



## Rafsy (Feb 28, 2021)

hi is it for sale by any chance


----------

